# New Double Sinawali or Striking Pattern



## Darkmoon (Aug 19, 2004)

I thought of a new striking pattern, based off of the basic six strike double sinawali. I call it the Full Abanico Double Sinawali. All the strikes have an abanico in them. It starts the same as the double in that your' sticks start chambered in the same position: right stick on your' right shoulder and left stick under your' right arm. Mine goes as follows:

First strike is with the right hand to the defender's left side of the head, (#1) then Abeno to the other side of the head, (#2). Then Chamber your' stick on your' left shoulder. Now the left strikes to the defender's left knee (#9), then abanico to the right side of the defender's head (#2) , then chamber the stick on the left shoulder as well (as in the stance for the reverse striking patterns). Then with the right stick strike the left side of the defender's head (#2), then abanico to the defender's left knee (#9), then abanico again to the defenders right knee (#8), now chamber the stick under your' left arm. Now strike is with the left hand to the defender's right side of the head, (#2) then abanico to the other side of the head, (#1). Then Chamber your' stick on your' right shoulder. Now the right strikes to the defender's right knee (#8), then abanico to the left side of the defender's head (#1) , then chamber the stick on the right shoulder as well. Then with the left stick strike the right side of the defender's head (#1), then abanico to the defender's right knee (#8), then abanico again to the defenders left knee (#9), now chamber the stick under your' right arm. Now you're ready to start again.

So in short:

#1 abanico #2 high left chamber

#9 abanico #2 high left chamber

#2 abanico #9 abanico #8 low left chamber

#2 abanico #1 high right chamber

#8 abanico #1 high right chamber

#1 abanico #8 abanico #9 low right chamber

That's it. 

 So any thoughts or suggestions...or corrections are greatly appreciated. As always my invite to practice is open to anyone, so if you're ever in the nine mile and woodward area on a Sunday give me a call and we can bang some sticks.

Chris A.K.A. Darkmoon
313-588-6498


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 19, 2004)

heh heh...

You guys are always creating new siniwali patterns. That's cool...keep it up!  :ultracool 

Just remember to hone the basics (Single, Double, Reverse), and don't forget to go "live" out of the basics. When you go live, the real fun begins.

Keep it up though...by creating new patterns you are learning and developing as well!

See ya 'round Chris!
 :supcool: 
Paul


----------



## Darkmoon (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks Tulisan,
          Chris And I have also thought up two more approches to the double sinawali, using the same contact points and number of strikes, but from different angles. Hope to see you next time we test.


----------



## Black Grass (Aug 24, 2004)

Darkmoon,

I'm all for creativity, but have you consider why you would want to do this pattern ? Is there an actual application for this? Abanico is good as a set up techniques, but not  a finisher.

Why practice a pattern you won't use in fight?

Regards,

Vince
aka Black Grass


----------



## Darkmoon (Aug 24, 2004)

Vince


I mainly did it to make an Abanico excersise, and since most people are familiar with the six double sinawali I use that as a base. Also I did it a little for the art since Modern Arnis is an evolving art, and there are different types of Arnis combat, sport, and all in all it's fun to do new things with what you know. If we all had such a limited thinking then this art form would never had come into being.

I guess it's all about that corporate "out of the box thinking" crap that makes me do what I do.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 24, 2004)

Darkmoon,

Don't get too bent out of shape with any of our opinions because they are only worth the electrons that they are written on and their mileage may vary based on individual experience and actual use.

Dexerity drills are an important element of practice and if the drill can help you pull it off in a self-defense encounter, all the more better.

Please keep the spirit of innovation going, I am sure that is what the Professor would want us to *continue* to do.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 24, 2004)

Chris et al,


Do you know Single, Double, and Reverse Sinwali's? Do you also know Redonda X?

If you only know two, then get good at calling a change between you and your partner between the two. When you know all four put them together with a change in the fly or call the change. This helps you get used to adjusting and changin to your opponents techniques and timing.

And of course you can put is any other pattern you want including any variations you might have as well.

Just remember that there are those who have studies for years if not decades who post on this board for Modern Arnis. There are whole books out there on Sinawali's and striking patterns. Many people have seen a lot of most of it before. This does not take away from your thought process, just remember where they might be coming from is all. And yes, it could be asked of everyone, hence the "et al", that you could try to see where the person is coming from.

Personally I think the four I list are enough to get a lot. You have a high low 4 count pattern,  high low high 3 count pattern, and all low three count pattern, and all high three count pattern. 

So play, only do not forget what you already might know.

:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 24, 2004)

There are tons of patterns!!!

Even the pattern that DM was describing is to me similiar to abanico siniwali pattern that I learned a few years ago.

Where I was coming from my posts I guess comes from reflections as a father, student, and still relatively as a new instructor.  The first time a child does anything for the first time is special within itself, even though we have been doing the same functions for years.

The first thing as a student, we learn something, and the lightbulb turns on, it may be new to us but it might be old news to our instructors but it is exciting to them to see the transfer of knowledge.

And finally as the student discovers something to share and makes the transition to teacher.  No matter if it earth-shattering or just an bit of knowledge or insight that sharpens someone else, it its exchange of information.

So, on the other end, if I have the maturity to share my findings and teachings,  then I must also have the maturity to listen to critical input and glean was is useful, if any ,to better or future my research.

Jumping off the soapbox and landing on my ****, 

Palusut


----------



## Darkmoon (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey guys, 

Thanks a lot for your replies. 

Rich, 

I do know those, I know them...fairly well, but not as much as I should by now. Most of the patterns I use in sparing I try to base off of what I know like the double and the reverse double.

Palusut,

I think, but I'm not sure if the pattern you where talking about is

Strike 1
strike 2
strike 1,2
strike 2,1
strike 1,8,9
strike 2,9,8
strike 1 tap ground 8
strike 2 tap ground 9
strike 1 tap ground twirl 8
strike 2 tap ground twirl 9


   One more thing guys,
I'm a kid! I'm only 22 with about 2 years of training under my belt. I barely know anything! So tell me what you think is wrong or why I do the things I do, I want to hear from you.

Keep 'em coming!

Thanks


----------



## GAB (Aug 24, 2004)

Darkmoon,

What you are doing is good, don't stop practicing what your teacher wants you to learn, but don't stop what you are doing, learn what your teacher was trying to learn, and keep up the desire.

I have e-mailed myself the information the fan technique in very good for quick strikes and the rap (my thoughts) it sounds like you are trying to tighten up your form, that is going to help you keeping your elbows in tighter helps at times. Work on your foot work, learn to move. Duck dodge weave, while moving in and out left and right, the various angles, lots of stuff to learn out there, but keep an open mind.   

Lots of different styles and systems, have you read Mark V. Wileys book on the "FILIPINO Martial Culture" worth a good read or two, different styles and systems discussed, and guess what they all think they have the best.

The thing you are doing is exactly what others have done and they make a new system. Use what you need and discard the rest, put what works for you to work and try something new, nothing wrong with that.

Albert Einstein said something to the effect "he who walks in lockstep should have been given a reptilians brain because that is all he is using".

Regards, Gary


----------



## Blindside (Aug 25, 2004)

More precisely:

He who joyfully marches in the rank and file has already earned my contempt.  He has been given a large brain by mistake, since for him the spinal cord would suffice.
	~Albert Einstein


Lamont


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 25, 2004)

The great thing about devoping new patterns on your own is the fact that you learn to BREAK the previous pattern.  Many people get the misconception that FMA drills are of endless patterns (learn one pattern, then go on to the next, and so on), when in fact they should be tied together.  So instead of thinking of it as just learning another pattern, think of it as one way to liberate yourself from the previous pattern the new pattern is based off of.  If your too locked in on a pattern and your partner breaks the pattern, you won't be able to react to it.  How many times have you done a drill with somebody and "change it up" on them?  Typically they will freeze and you'll ussually get "thats not the way the pattern is suppose to go!"...

Have a reason WHY you create new patterns. Patterns for patterns sake is not enough.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 25, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> The great thing about devoping new patterns on your own is the fact that you learn to BREAK the previous pattern.  Many people get the misconception that FMA drills are of endless patterns (learn one pattern, then go on to the next, and so on), when in fact they should be tied together.  So instead of thinking of it as just learning another pattern, think of it as one way to liberate yourself from the previous pattern the new pattern is based off of.  If your too locked in on a pattern and your partner breaks the pattern, you won't be able to react to it.  How many times have you done a drill with somebody and "change it up" on them?  Typically they will freeze and you'll ussually get "thats not the way the pattern is suppose to go!"...
> 
> Have a reason WHY you create new patterns. Patterns for patterns sake is not enough.




This is what I was trying to say, with the switching from one sinawali to the next. And of course as Harold has stated you can add in other patterns as well, including six (6) count and the flow drill and etc, ..., .

:asian:


----------



## GAB (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi Blindside, Thank you. Helps clear that up.

I agree with the idea that we have many drills, it just depends on the application needed at the time, it is similar to the Karate thought, when you are talking, to many Katas or Techs. but Sensei said do this 100 times and then give me 10 more for good measure. Correct, but as everyone knows who has been there, plan A goes out the window when the war starts. 

Preconceived notion is not to be confused with the drills that you are doing or why you are doing them, the idea of muscle memory, is not a reality, it is not something you would hear a nuerologist discussing with his caddy.

A feeling of uneasyness is not always a bad thing, but unless you know what you are feeling it for, it is not to be given credence, the difference is we have a frontal lobe and that is where we are superior to what has come prior in this world, so if you are in a state of readyness and want to practice what you are learning only from a different angle, it is no biggie. 

Now if you did not discuss it, would you have been happy in your own world or would thought prevade and interrupt your feeling of satisfaction?

Age is the beauty of fighting for the younger man, to guide and counsel is the teachers responsibility, and age has nothing to do with that, like Dr. Sumner said, when they become black belts, why can't they teach?

Have fun and enjoy, the burnout will come, work through it. Regards, Gary


----------



## Black Grass (Aug 25, 2004)

Darkmoon said:
			
		

> Vince
> 
> 
> I mainly did it to make an Abanico excersise, and since most people are familiar with the six double sinawali I use that as a base. Also I did it a little for the art since Modern Arnis is an evolving art, and there are different types of Arnis combat, sport, and all in all it's fun to do new things with what you know.



Fair enough.





			
				Darkmoon said:
			
		

> Vince
> 
> 
> If we all had such a limited thinking then this art form would never had come into being.
> ...



Again, I'm all for creatvity and inovation, but with purpose. Its not "limited" thinking but "purposeful" thinking.   

If one creates a drill for fun and/or coordination thats fine, but one should tell the student that is the intent. If its intended for self defence or fighting thats a different story. The problem is that many students can't tell the difference. My orginal post was about the combat application. 

"Because its fun" is a perfectly valid answer to my question "Why practice a pattern you won't use in fight?"

Vince
aka Black Grass


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey Darkmoon Chris-like person,

Keep creating.  One thng about dong so many patterns is that you get used to seeing different angles of motion.  I have a motto: _If you are familiar with everything, you will be surprised by nothing._   Like I said, keep creating and I echo what Vince said as well, _"Because its fun" is a perfectly valid answer to my question "Why practice a pattern you won't use in fight?"_

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Darkmoon (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the feed back guys!

I'm thinking of another sinawali with the starting stance just like the reverse sinawali. I'll post it once I have finished it.

Maybe I will see one or two of you under the practice tree.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 28, 2004)

Darkmoon said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the feed back guys!
> 
> I'm thinking of another sinawali with the starting stance just like the reverse sinawali. I'll post it once I have finished it.
> 
> Maybe I will see one or two of you under the practice tree.


How about posting the pics?


----------



## Darkmoon (Aug 31, 2004)

Pics? ah... as soon as I can get everything together you guys will be the first on the net to see them.


----------



## Arnis_DeMano (Aug 31, 2004)

i got one double sinawalli drill... double sinawalli with abanico double action. it is just a drill to learn the abanico double action, and doing it with doublestick, in this way you train both sides att the same time. This excersize can be done by your own or with a partner like any other double stick drills.
The diffrense from this drill and the standard double is that the first strike goes like a more a cut down and chambered it like you do when the strike one is comeing at you and you go in and do the block check abanico double action. The reason why i chose to do the strike more like a cutting strike is because if i strike a usual strike it can easy stop drills fluitity. So I choose to strike down chambered it down do the abanico double action and then go on with my usual dobule sinawalli, then i do the same thing on my left hand side.
I don´t know if this is a good way of training it or a accepted way, this is just a way for me to train it, and i saw you discussed the abanico sinawalli i thought i just give ypu another exercise, if there is someone that are intressted in seeing it on film i can fix it. I you are not surtain of how i mean. That i can understand my english is very losy at the moment. 
Maybe this is something you do maybe not, i highly recomend to give some feedback on this if you like.


----------



## Darkmoon (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks a lot DeMano I would love to see the full abanico sinawli on film or an mpeg file. Could you fix that for me that would be great.


----------



## GAB (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi DeMano,

I was working the bags and sticks today, did that drill pretty much as you explained it.

I do it for a while on the big bag and then break in to an all out attack (freestyle) lots of foot movement just off the top of my head, then I go back to the drill, then back to (freestyle) I work on it until, I smell the oder of warm rattan, or until I need water to get the feeling of going to puke to stop, and get some water and then back at it. 

I hit the two tie ball with my hands empty as a way to change to empty hands. Works for me.:idunno: 

Regards, Gary


----------



## Arnis_DeMano (Sep 1, 2004)

GAB said:
			
		

> Hi DeMano,
> 
> I was working the bags and sticks today, did that drill pretty much as you explained it.
> 
> ...


i am truely sorry, i am not sure of what you mean...what do you mean with freestyle, is it freestyle with double stick or single stick or what? i am sorry what does the tie ball to do with this, maybe my english is real bad, but i really don´t understand what you mean..sorry..please elaberate for me...


----------



## Arnis_DeMano (Sep 1, 2004)

Darkmoon said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot DeMano I would love to see the full abanico sinawli on film or an mpeg file. Could you fix that for me that would be great.


Yeah sure, i maybe find some time tomorrow... and see if i can post it up sometime on thursday night. 
i´ll fix as fast as i can....


----------



## GAB (Sep 1, 2004)

Arnis_DeMano said:
			
		

> i am truely sorry, i am not sure of what you mean...what do you mean with freestyle, is it freestyle with double stick or single stick or what? i am sorry what does the tie ball to do with this, maybe my english is real bad, but i really don´t understand what you mean..sorry..please elaberate for me...


Hi Kris,
When I say freestyle I mean to do moves with out an order, free with out  following  a 1,2,3, pattern more like....4,2,8,5. As it comes to your mind as if you are fighting an enemy who is not moving in a specific way.:asian: 

The Ball is tied on both ends to an elastic cord and returns at you as fast as you hit it away, swings back and forth, you hit and move with, footwork to evade, or attack, or back and forth, or side to side.

Regards, Gary


----------



## Arnis_DeMano (Sep 2, 2004)

GAB said:
			
		

> Hi Kris,
> When I say freestyle I mean to do moves with out an order, free with out following a 1,2,3, pattern more like....4,2,8,5. As it comes to your mind as if you are fighting an enemy who is not moving in a specific way.:asian:
> 
> The Ball is tied on both ends to an elastic cord and returns at you as fast as you hit it away, swings back and forth, you hit and move with, footwork to evade, or attack, or back and forth, or side to side.
> ...


OK i see, but do you stil do this with double sticks or single?


----------



## GAB (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Kris, I do this with either (both).
Using your free hand you keep in the area of your chest. (Single)
With both you are using them in connection to each other. (Double)

Regards, Gary:asian:


----------

